# Google- You Asked: Is Holding In Gas Bad? - Oromo Index



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*You Asked: Is Holding In Gas Bad?**Oromo Index*If none of this helps, it may be worth a visit to your doctor, since excessive gas can be a symptom of conditions such as *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

